# New folding chairs required



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

We need to replace our ageing folding outside chairs and would like to buy some that can recline, be used at the table and also as a legs up lounger.

Whilst on our last trip the Dutch couple on the pitch opposite us had just what we are looking for, really should have gone over and asked them about them before they left.

I've tried 'googling' but can't find anything which comes close.

Essentially they were a standard high back chair which reclined and then they added a small folding leg extension piece when they wanted to fully lounge. They also had nice padded towelling looking covers. When we've tried the Lafuma style material it has always felt so uncomfortable and has put us off buying them in the past.

Has anyone any idea of who would make such a chair?

Richard


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Richard, 

We've had a set of four Dukdalf chairs since our caravanning days and they are still in excellent condition after 12 years or so.

They are fairly upright and we use them to eat at the table outside or in the awning, however they recline by notches in the arms and are good to sunbathe from. We never needed any, but there is also a foot stool extension, which turns them into a full lounger.

We also have a pair of Lafuma recliners, which are superbly comfortable, but they are not upright or rigid enough to use at a table.

Ken.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

RichardD said:


> We need to replace our ageing folding outside chairs and would like to buy some that can recline, be used at the table and also as a legs up lounger.
> 
> Whilst on our last trip the Dutch couple on the pitch opposite us had just what we are looking for, really should have gone over and asked them about them before they left.
> 
> ...


Anything in here help you Richard?

Link


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for the link, but there is nothing there that is like the Dutch couple had.

Richard


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Are the two Palermo items in this link what you are after?

http://www.towsure.com/furniture/chairs-recliners/recliners


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

RichardD said:


> Thanks for the link, but there is nothing there that is like the Dutch couple had.
> 
> Richard


Sorry, I thought perhaps something in there might be similar enough, perhaps Google.nl them or Ebay.nl

https://www.google.nl/search?q=fold...ved=0CAYQ_AUoAWoVChMI_dfbif7rxgIVhVjbCh0ufgoG


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi cronkle, the Palermo foot stool is almost it but the one we saw only had a front folding leg. The bit that you rest your legs on slid in under the seat of the chair and rested on a bar at the front and the rear just below the seat level.

Just did a 'google.nl' on reclining camping chairs' and the images came up with this:

http://www.camperlands.co.uk/camplet-premium-camping-chair.html

A UK website!!!

It also came up with another UK website for Isabella furniture and this looks almost identical to the one's we were looking for.

https://www.norwichcamping.co.uk/products/isabella-footrest---700006211/

I think we've got something to look at now.

Has anyone seen padded covers for these style of reclining chairs?

Richard


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Glad to be of help


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm too late (as usual) but I guess it's the Fiamma ones you're after plus the leg/foot rests. Have never seen the padded covers but we find our Isabella "camping chair with headrest" are comfortable enough as they are. IIRC, the "camping chair" is more expensive but for us offered no more comfort. http://www.isabella.net/uk/accessories/furniture

We paid around £50 each for ours from Oxford Caravans, web site is caravanaccessories4u.co.uk but best to ring and negotiate prices with Viv who's the accessory manager.01844.339566


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

We are also looking for new chairs/loungers.........please keep us updated Richard 

Martin


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

We bought some many years ago from a trade stand at one of the m/h shows. German made with a lifetime guarantee and still going strong. Unfortunately I can't get to them at the moment to determine the brand name. They are similar to these

http://www.amazon.co.uk/10T-Easychair-Aluminium-footrest-adjustable/dp/B0027Q6CJ8


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Dukdalf....


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm after a towelling type padded cover as when we've tried the Lafuma type chairs with their open poly weave seating material they have never felt very comfortable. Especially the seat edge where your legs hang over. It definitely needs some padding to improve comfort for me. Also like the look of the chairs which have suspended back and seat elements similar to the attached.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Camplet-Premium-Reclining-Chairs-/191540540562?

So the shortlist at the moment is:

Camp-let Premium
Isabella Comfort

Unfortunately the nearest I've found the Camp-let is Manchester, but Highbridge stock the Isabella, so we'll take a trip up to them next week. I'll let you know how we get on.

Richard


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think

A reclining chair

With a small footstool

That can double up as a side table

Our chairs have a slide under footstool which we no longer take

Check out putting the footstool in position before/after sitting down

For me it's impossible

Not quiete as flexible as I once was now

Aldra


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Richard,

When we bought our Lafuma recliners, we looked at their "Air Comfort" recliners and chairs and found them to be superb quality and very comfortable, but other than selling a child, they were out of our price range. I'm still not convinced that the material is what you're after though.

I think the recliners were £260, the chairs £130 and the foot extensions £80.

If money was no object, I'd have a couple of each.


Ken.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Blizzard said:


> Dukdalf....


Ours are the same

But the footstool is too difficult

And a pain to store

PROB an age thing

If it's in position I can't get on

If it's not

I can't get it into position

Albert does it for me

Then I can't get off

No a nice little stool to support my legs

And a space to unfold so to speak
And if all else fails I can kick it out of the way

And I can use it as a little table on the side

Aldra


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

I am on mark 5 chairs, still not completely happy, but latest are light mesh weave, so no worries if accidently left out in the rain, fine for dining and also for relaxing, i use my fold up stool for my feet. John would have been happy 3 back I think.

Sue


----------



## fionn (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Richard,

Just wondering if you bought your chairs. 

I'm looking to buy some new foldable chairs too. Interested in getting your thoughts


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We got one of these for Mrs GMJ...

http://www.brunner.it/en/chairs-and-sunbeds/903-kerry-slim-903.html

Very comfortable, light and stowable. We got it in grey not blue. The real selling point for us was that we also got the removable foot rest as well as Mrs GMJ needs to elevate her legs regularly...

http://www.brunner.it/en/chairs-and-sunbeds/345-kerry-foot-rest-345.html

Cost around 50 quid for the chair and 20 quid for the footrest from memory.

I cant recommend them enough tbh

Graham:smile2:


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

fionn said:


> Hi Richard,
> 
> Just wondering if you bought your chairs.
> 
> I'm looking to buy some new foldable chairs too. Interested in getting your thoughts


In the end we bought the Isabella chair with headrest and also the matching clip-on footstool and some Isabella matching seat cushions. Chair is priced well as was the cushion but I think the footstool is a tad dear.

Have only briefly used them in the garden and they appear to be reasonably well made and light. The seat cover looks pretty sturdy and has a reasonable amount of padding but the additional cushion really makes it comfortable. The footstool clips on easily to the front rail of the chair and makes it into a good lounger.

Also like the fact that the back cushion is separate from the seat cushion as this allows your bottom to get right back into the chair when used at a table. Only comes in one colour though.

All in all we're pretty happy with them when compared to the cost of equivalent Lafuma chairs.

Richard


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

fionn said:


> Hi Richard,
> 
> Just wondering if you bought your chairs.
> 
> I'm looking to buy some new foldable chairs too. Interested in getting your thoughts


This is what we went for.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/10T-...5186&clkid=8743323305828445218&_qi=RTM2065532


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

The aluminium frame looks almost identical, but the fabric doesn't look quite so substantial or padded as on the Isabella's. 

Great price though.

Richard


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread but I'm looking for a set of 4 chairs atm and wondered if anyone has an update on any of the brands mentioned or found any others worth looking at. Thanks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I Saw a set I liked in Steve Manns (Ilkley) place a month or so ago, got pictures in case I forgot.
Found em, I felt they were really comfortable, supportive where they need to be.

Bloody MHF has rotated them again, getting a bit fed up of this.

Quest Elite, Ragley Range


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Best price

http://www.leisureoutlet.com/campin...QTV_o5h8vrKGQDdcGCCN0QMRQnLqlKKs2IaAuxt8P8HAQ


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

RichardD said:


> We need to replace our ageing folding outside chairs and would like to buy some that can recline, be used at the table and also as a legs up lounger.
> 
> Whilst on our last trip the Dutch couple on the pitch opposite us had just what we are looking for, really should have gone over and asked them about them before they left.
> 
> ...


Last WE I bought two of these, with the leg rest things:

https://www.vervat.nl/kampeermeubels/129-camping-stoel-novara-ch-0596-grijs-8713016005960.html

Very comfy! I found the ones with the bungy chords the most comfy and they have nice lumbar support too!


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I Saw a set I liked in Steve Manns (Ilkley) place a month or so ago, got pictures in case I forgot.
> Found em, I felt they were really comfortable, supportive where they need to be.
> 
> Bloody MHF has rotated them again, getting a bit fed up of this.
> ...


A foldie out drink table? They do that!?!?!?! :surprise:


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. We're going to take a trip down to Towsure and bum test a few. Plus I need to measure the roof box and see what we can fit in


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Did you get anything?


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

...another vote for Dukdalf , very lightweight too ...


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

took the family down to Towsure in Sheffield and picked up 4 of these

http://www.towsure.com/lafuma-cham-elips-batyline-folding-chair-seigle

Not the comfiest in the shop but those had bungee cord suspending the seat and I was not convinced of the longevity of the cord. The collective family backsides bounced on a few and we decided on the lafuma. The kids like the recline option, Mrs C likes the high back and recline option and I liked the fully upright seating position. We opted for the model with =out the cushion as they were £10 a chair cheaper and they didn't really work for me as I have a prolapsed disc and still left my head in the wrong position.

Thanks for the responses


----------

